# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φόβος μην τρελαθω

## anton77

Καλησπέρα εδώ και κάτι μήνες φοβάμαι μην πάθω σχιζοφρένεια όλα ξεκίνησαν από μια κρίση πανικού π δν τν ήξερα τότε τι είναι πάτησα στο ίντερνετ το αίσθημα π ένιωθα και μ βγάλε σχιζοφρένεια και από τότε φοβάμαι.. Πήγα σ ψυχολόγο μ πε δν κινδυνευω από σχιζοφρένεια.. Επίσης χτες π δν είχα κοιμηθεί λόγω εξόδου πριν κοιμηθώ μ ρχονταν σκέψεις στο μυαλό και εικόνες άσχημες σαν να μ μιλάνε είχα π; θει κρίση πανικού τότε.. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθω σχιζοφρένεια; δν έχω κανέναν συγγενή με αυτήν την ασθένεια.. Έχω φοβηθεί και ενώ μέσα μ ξέρω ότι δν ειναι τπτ με τρομάζει πολύ... Επίσης άμα πάω κάπου για ποτό μ μουσική μετά νιώθω βουιτο στα αυτιά μ και νόμιζψ ότι; κουγετςι κάτι ενώ δν ακούγεται τπτ.. Παλιά φοβόμουν ότι θ δω κάτι π δν υπάρχει τώρα μ έφυγε αυτό... Γενικά φοβάμαι για τν υγεία μ παλιά φοβόμουν ότι έχω καρκίνο.. Τι μ συμβαίνει;

----------


## boo

κανενας με σχιζοφρενεια δεν αναρωτιεται αν εχει ή οχι γιατι το παθαινει χωρις να το καταλαβει.εμενα ολοι οι γιατροι μου λενε οτι εχω σχιζοφρενεια αλλα εγω δεν τους πιστευω

----------


## elis

Ουτε εγω τουσ πιστευω και δουλευω κ μενω καποιεσ μερεσ μονοσ μαγειρεμα καθαρισμα ολα κι ασ λενε αυτοι τα δικα τουσ κι εγω τα δικα μου

----------


## Anna137

> Καλησπέρα εδώ και κάτι μήνες φοβάμαι μην πάθω σχιζοφρένεια όλα ξεκίνησαν από μια κρίση πανικού π δν τν ήξερα τότε τι είναι πάτησα στο ίντερνετ το αίσθημα π ένιωθα και μ βγάλε σχιζοφρένεια και από τότε φοβάμαι.. Πήγα σ ψυχολόγο μ πε δν κινδυνευω από σχιζοφρένεια.. Επίσης χτες π δν είχα κοιμηθεί λόγω εξόδου πριν κοιμηθώ μ ρχονταν σκέψεις στο μυαλό και εικόνες άσχημες σαν να μ μιλάνε είχα π; θει κρίση πανικού τότε.. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πάθω σχιζοφρένεια; δν έχω κανέναν συγγενή με αυτήν την ασθένεια.. Έχω φοβηθεί και ενώ μέσα μ ξέρω ότι δν ειναι τπτ με τρομάζει πολύ... Επίσης άμα πάω κάπου για ποτό μ μουσική μετά νιώθω βουιτο στα αυτιά μ και νόμιζψ ότι; κουγετςι κάτι ενώ δν ακούγεται τπτ.. Παλιά φοβόμουν ότι θ δω κάτι π δν υπάρχει τώρα μ έφυγε αυτό... Γενικά φοβάμαι για τν υγεία μ παλιά φοβόμουν ότι έχω καρκίνο.. Τι μ συμβαίνει;


Φοβιτσιάρης είσαι δεν έχεις κάτι...
Αν κρίνω κ απ την ηλικία σου μικρός είσαι ακόμη γιατί να φοβάσαι? θα μου πεις εσύ δεν φοβάσαι?....εννοείται και εγώ το ίδιο...οπότε αποφάσισα ν αντικαταστήσω τον φόβο με τη δύναμη...και κάτι καταφέρνω τελευταία...

----------


## masha

Γιατί όμως ρωτάς εδώ, άσχετους ακατάρτιστους αγνώστους, για κάτι στο οποίο σου έδωσε απάντηση ειδικός γιατρός;

----------


## agapoula

Φόβο τύπου άνοια ότι θα πάθω έχω εγώ

----------


## Δημήτρης23

Γενικότερα πρέπει να έχεις μία φοβία προς τις αρρώστιες/παθήσεις.
Στο ψυχολόγο που πήγες, του είπες το ''ιστορικό'' των φόβων σου ή επικεντρωθήκατε στον τωρινό σου της σχιζοφρένειας;

----------


## Stellapl

ΙδεοψυχαναγκΣμοι είναι αυτά φίλε και εγώ σκέφτομαι
Κάτι τέτοια Κούλα με ήχους και λοιπά αλλά είναι από το άγχος

----------

